# Sanibel Causeway



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Sanibel Causeway/Punta Rassa (8:00 - 2:00)

Decided to try out the 'causeway...traffic is a mess! Started out wade fishing Punta Rassa. Saw a few bust just out of reach...didn't look like anyone else had any luck either. Despite not having any live bait I decided to try the bridge. Non of the live baiters had any luck! I decided to through the box at them...rewarded with two Jacks. Slow tide(all day incoming) and bottleneck dolphins so thick you could walk across them! Guess I was lucky to get what I got! 

Tight lines, 

Jighead


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

> I decided to through the box at them...


Im a newbie, could you please tell me what this means. 

At least you had a couple jacks on your line today. Better than getting skunked.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey Bigshark88,

"To through the box at them" means grapping every lure, jig, spoon, ect. and seeing if they will hit something. It worked. Luck today was 1 on a gold spoon and 1 on a silver with blue back rattletrap. Had two light hits(wasn't able to set the hook) on a yellow gotcha plug, 1 hit on a red jighead w/chartreuse twister tail, and two light bumps on a DOA "ghost" shrimp.

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Jighead,

Ventured to parts elsewhere today, eh ? I finally made it out as well check Willoughby report on VA board - albeit no fish  

Picked you & I up a gotcha today to go along w/storm plastics I scored for us at tackle show. You'll be seein' your lures of encouragement in next week or so.

Again, last local word I got from Valdosta (GA) John was that specks good way north of you are thick and hitting topwater baits/plugs. I'll let you know if I here anything else  

So what is your recipe for Flipper  

Get reel,

`bucket


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

You should have been here! You would have been in tears like the rest of us! A father and son went canoeing under the bridge just as the dolphins took after the fish. Water was boiling and they were getting a little bounced around! They screamed!

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------

